# mice spreading food around



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

so my mice have thrown a lot of their food out of the bowl, do you guy clear this up and put fresh food in everyday? Or do you put that food back in the bowl with some fresh?

It seems like there would be a lot of waste if i was throwing it out everyday


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't give them bowls for that reason. Mine get theirs scattered on the substrate. I also find that mice pee in their food bowls :roll: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

just leave it so they eat it from the floor and just top up when you think they need it.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I also scatter feed for the same reason. I think the mice pee in the bowls constantly...like they've confused it with the potty corner and then it's very unhealthy and I have pee crusted oats to the bottoms to try and soak off. I notice when I dump the food the mice enjoy looking for it and making tunnels out of the bedding while doing so.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My meeces do the same things. I use milk and water bottle caps for feeding prgnant and nursing does, and they like to try to incorporate the lids into the nest about half the time. With bigger dishes, they empty out the food and climb into them, turn them upside down, fill them with all kinds of litter and etc....I guess it gives them something to do.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

ahh yes, I've just checked their bowl and there's wee in it, how lovely! For now i have just cleaned & disinfected it and put more food in, when i clean them out i will start putting the food on the bedding


----------

